# Kripo warnt vor rechtsfreiem Cyberspace



## Newsfeed (26 Januar 2009)

Bei den 3. Berliner Sicherheitsgesprächen fordert der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) Online-Durchsuchungen als Standardwerkzeug für die Strafverfolgung im Internet, lehnt Webseitensperren dagegen vehement ab.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kripo warnt vor rechtsfreiem Cyberspace*



> Klaus Jansen, Vorsitzender des Bunds Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK), sieht in Online-Razzien den allein Erfolg versprechenden Ansatz für die Strafverfolgung im Internet. "Nichts anderes" würde im Cyberspace "funktionieren", als möglichst rasch Computersysteme heimlich zu durchsuchen, sagte der Kripo-Vertreter am heutigen Montag im Rahmen der 3. Berliner Sicherheitsgespräche zum Thema "Der virtuelle Tatort" in Berlin. Nur so könnte klar werden, welche Beweismittel ein Täter auf einem Rechner abgelegt habe. Anders könne die Polizei das Gewaltmonopol des Staates angesichts der zunehmenden Internetkriminalität kaum wahrnehmen.


Daran, dass dies seitens der Protagonisten um das ministeriale [_selfedit_] nicht als Argument bzw. Einsatzmöglichkeit angedacht ist, ist zu erkennen, dass dies nicht dem entspricht, was die Protagonisten vorhaben. Gefahr ist dann, das so kluge Köpfe wie Jansen (und andere BDK-nahe Personen *wink*) mit einem richtigen Argument eine falsche Sache unterstützen. Das zumindest hält *mich* davon ab, so zu argumentieren.
Auch wegen dieses Arguments:


> Um auch technisch versierte international agierende Täter zu fangen, bedürfe es zudem einer "globalen Rechtsordnung". Andernfalls würden im Netz der Vorratsdatenspeicherung nur Eierdiebe hängen bleiben".


----------

